# How much you charge for this?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

HO hacked up a gerber 3.5 tank rebuild. I took 45 mins to completely rebuild this tank. Guy was selling the house so i put in a FM 450B, big orange flush valve, coast flapper, brass bolts, new t/b gasket. AND I rebuilt the stop. 

Guy griped about the bill. Oh yeah 45 min round trip. 


Go


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Did you give him a price upfront? 
That usually helps but not always


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How much was the bill?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

175


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Did you give him a price upfront?
> That usually helps but not always


Ditto.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> 175


Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

That is very inexpensive


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Less than I would have charged.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> 175


That's it? And the guy complained, sounds like if you would have done it for free he still would have complained about something.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> 175


Nothing to complain about there, very reasonable.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

369 plus 49 call out fee plus tax (13%)= 472.34


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm cheap and that's about what I'd charge, maybe $200 but no higher. 




Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

He's crazy if he thinks that he was over charged...... if i was there i would of told him it took me 17 years to master that task!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Our price is $2$$.00 parts & labor with a 3 year warranty


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The real E.P. said:


> 369 plus 49 call out fee plus tax (13%)= 472.34


No wonder ho try to rebuild there toilets. U could buy a new one for that


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No wonder ho try to rebuild there toilets. U could buy a new one for that


Of course he could buy a new one for that, but making it work is another matter. If he shops cheap enough, 30 bucks would buy one, but would it be any good?

I'd sell him an '83 mansfield for $5 if he'd get it out of the dumpster. :laughing:


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

Reasonable price. H.o don't really understand how long it takes to have things done the right way.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No wonder ho try to rebuild there toilets. U could buy a new one for that


That's my bosses price I think it to high as well


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Ditto.


 + 1


----------



## Plumber/sc (Sep 16, 2011)

Do it for 50.00 dollars


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ChrisConnor; I'd sell him an '83 mansfield for $5 if he'd get it out of the dumpster. :laughing:[/QUOTE said:


> Why are you throwing brass in the dumpster?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Some HO are just Cheap S.O.B.,s no matter what you do for them they will always complain about the bill. Just shrug it off and dont let it get you down. You gave them a very fair price imho.:thumbsup:


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

hos charge twice as much and then bicker with them


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had one yesterday. A broken cpvc water line under the KS. My min. is $137, there was $4 in parts. They knew my min. when they called.

Old guy hollers from the bed room " How much is it?" Lady say's "$141". Old fart says " Get my pants, we are going to have to report that, I could have fixed it myself " :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Why are you throwing brass in the dumpster?



Only thing brass in this toilet are the tank bolts.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Only thing brass in this toilet are the tank bolts.:laughing:


The days for that are probably numbered as well. I'm sure Barnett or Hodes will announce non-metallic tank bolts any day now.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Some people you will never satisfy, no matter what. 

You prolly could have given HIM $50.00, and fixed the wc for free, and he still woulda found somethign to biotch about.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Your price seems beyond reasonable. There's no way I'd pull a tank off AND rebuild the SO valve for that price.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No wonder ho try to rebuild there toilets. U could buy a new one for that


$495 to rebuild for us.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Before I ever plumbed. I still did all my own plumbing, new water heater rebuild a toilet and faucets... I dont blame a h o for trying but i admit it can be a danger for them and if you can't figure it out own your own then you shouldn't be doin it....I hate paying someone to do what I can do. I still change my own oil, brakes heck any thing to save me money,, plus I want to know it was done rite!!!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Get my pants, we are going to have to report that, I could have fixed it myself " :laughing:


WTF:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I had one yesterday. A broken cpvc water line under the KS. My min. is $137, there was $4 in parts. They knew my min. when they called.
> 
> Old guy hollers from the bed room " How much is it?" Lady say's "$141". Old fart says " Get my pants, we are going to have to report that, I could have fixed it myself " :laughing:


:laughing: "get my pants" (that can't be good).


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Meh, if you can't get your own pants, plumbing is not your forte.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

We charge 195 for the first hour, 175 each additional hr, plus parts. One hr minimum, I think your price was very fair.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They'd be looking at about $360 if I did it... :laughing:


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

$175.00 is fair that is what I charge. The going rate here is anywhere from $125.00 to $350.00. And it is true some people are gong to complain no matter what you charge because they can't understand they are paying a business for a service not a person to do work. If that same guy went to an auto dealership to have his oil changed it would cost him 
$350.00 and he would pay it without saying a word, why? Because he went into a big Fancy building and his mind told him it was a business and business' have employees and overhead. You however came out to his house and he can't see any part of your business but you and your truck. So to him your just a guy doing work for him at his house and how dear you charge him more an hour then he makes an hour. Because after all your just a lowly plumber who isn't even half has smart as him and defiantly not entitled to more an hour then him. This is the most common thing I see with customers blow it off all the way to the bank.:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have said, "it's cheaper if you bring your plumbing to me"


----------



## CodePlumber (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think there is a plumber in our town that could charge 300.00 for a tank rebuild? I charge 115.00 for rebuilding the tank and to some customers that is still a lot! It just depends on where you are in the country as to how much you can charge.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The days for that are probably numbered as well. I'm sure Barnett or Hodes will announce non-metallic tank bolts any day now.


 oh, they do try. I just redid a tank, some idiot used plastic toilet seat bolts for tank bolts!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MikeS said:


> oh, they do try. I just redid a tank, some idiot used plastic toilet seat bolts for tank bolts!


Yep, at this rate, Service Plumbers will have a job into the next millennium.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> 175


 



:laughing: $ 175.00? Side job after hours with boss's material, right?



slow down, then you can charge more, like we do....


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

Price sounds decent, but people will always complain about paying someone to do something they can't do themselves.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> slow down, then you can charge more, like we do....


ohhh NOW I got it:thumbup:


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

CSINEV said:


> $175.00 is fair that is what I charge. The going rate here is anywhere from $125.00 to $350.00. And it is true some people are gong to complain no matter what you charge because they can't understand they are paying a business for a service not a person to do work. If that same guy went to an auto dealership to have his oil changed it would cost him
> $350.00 and he would pay it without saying a word, why? Because he went into a big Fancy building and his mind told him it was a business and business' have employees and overhead. You however came out to his house and he can't see any part of your business but you and your truck. So to him your just a guy doing work for him at his house and how dear you charge him more an hour then he makes an hour. Because after all your just a lowly plumber who isn't even half has smart as him and defiantly not entitled to more an hour then him. This is the most common thing I see with customers blow it off all the way to the bank.:thumbup:


Oh yeah, had some computer nerd over my shoulder while I rebuilt his kohler lowboy last week. He wanted to poop his pants when I wrote up the bill, said he's just gonna do it next time!!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

SHAUN C said:


> Oh yeah, had some computer nerd over my shoulder while I rebuilt his kohler lowboy last week. He wanted to poop his pants when I wrote up the bill, said he's just gonna do it next time!!


Go ahead,, good luck finding parts. :laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats a good price. Homeowner only see's you there for the 45 minutes your there, not the 45 it took you to get there, the gas you used to get there, the amount of truck stock you have on your truck so you could do it there without leaving their house and charging them more to do so, or the insurance expense it costs to cover your work, their house and their property.

Once customers understand what it really takes to run a ligit service business and the amount of work and dedication it takes to provide them that excellent 45 minute service, they will understand the cost, one day they will understand! One day they will, I still believe it in my heart, they will UNDERSTAND!:yes:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Once customers understand what it really takes to run a ligit service business and the amount of work and dedication it takes to provide them that excellent 45 minute service, they will understand the cost, one day they will understand! One day they will, I still believe it in my heart, they will UNDERSTAND!:yes:


Where exactly did you get those rose colored glasses you're wearing?? I want a pair!!

:laughing:

I'm nearly immune to hearing the whining. When I hear too much of it, I just refer them to calling one of the big plumbers and get their price...I never hear complaints from anyone who actually does that.


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

that's a fair price. There will always be those people that are not happy no matter what you do.

Aaron


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Min 192.50 here


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Min 192.50 here


 

You like the .50 also I see,

I am a never even number guy. Looks like you ground down the number to change instead of rounding up.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

He said 45 min

He is better than me. For proper ho bs and complete toilet rebuild. I wouldn,t rebuild stop i would replace

I figure hour for smooth rebuild. Add the stop and rusty nolts i go 1.5 for this. That hives me the .5 in my hourly.

Workin on a homemade devil rate book


----------



## EmmaWrennn (Oct 23, 2011)

The real E.P. said:


> 369 plus 49 call out fee plus tax (13%)= 472.34


Spot on


----------



## Zone16Plumber (Dec 21, 2011)

*Pricing jobs*

I personally like quoting for the job upfront and getting the customer to agree to it for the following reasons:

1) They can't tell you afterwards that you tried to cheat them by taking longer to do the job due to complications.

2) They don't keep looking at their watch and wondering how much they will have to pay you if you decided to charge them by the hour.

3) If they complain that you fixed the problem or installed it in less time than they thought and that you should reduce the price, I would say "if I were superhuman and I snapped my finger and did all this work in 1 minute, does that make the work worth any less to you than if I had to take an hour?" After they feel cheap and ashamed, I would remind them that they were free to get all the quotes they wanted before deciding to give me the go ahead to do the job. If they want to pay Drainw---s $300 to unclog a toilet rather than pay me $80 to do it, they can go right ahead.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats a fair price in my region but did you quote him first? Nobody likes surprises. I would have tried to convince him that his old water waster has lived a long and helpfull life but it's time to replace it with a new toilet that saves water! and looks better too


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

We would have been $250 easy..so you were more than fair.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

F%$# all HO. In a professional way of course. I am there always to do the best job for people!ALWAYS!. But when I come to pricing and payment [email protected]# You Payme. I put my self 30,000 in debt 2 years ago because I wanted to hook everyone up and do it for a good price. At $150 dollars you are offically making Zero dollars and might actually be loosing money. That is what happened to me and I hit rock bottem and now because I have seen the Debt hole and how it can consume your bussiness. In order to be in bussiness your bussiness must generate money beyoned what you need to make personally. So 150 bucks minus 30 for parts 10 for gas 20 for advertisement tied to the sale payment of an emploee and taxes, insurances, 4 licenses, rent and more 150 is not enough for this witch all of those items are part of being a master plumber. As well as knowing what you are doing.

I charge $349 for that and there are guys near me that would get $420 everday. I am in one of the highest priced areas in the country Long island ny. But prices dont get cut in half even if you were from the cheapesty living in america. all the regulations and inflated housing payments have skyrocked everyons prices across the country and as soon as you realize that the dollar is woth less you will easily justify more for your work. And i say of course that old guy complained about the price. He is living off old money. He probable made 20 buck and hour when that was a ton of money and now it is worthless in fact it is worthless that is cost $349 dollars for my rickeny dink company to fix your toilet. People tell me "OMG we are not the us goverment.. We are not printing money!" I laughed so hard when someone told me that. I said you are exactally right ask the goverment to stop printing money or creating credit out of thin air, and the dollar would be woth more and i wouldny have to charge as much and while they were at it I ask thenm to ask the govermewnt to chill on the regulations and rules for bussiness then I can give them a direct price drop imedatily. 
But another thing I am realizing is that we wioll never stop the gov from printing or creating credit and the dollr will allways be worth less in the future so you must make a decesion and that is where do i stand in relation the the price of the dollar. Am i ahead of the curve or behind. If you are behoind then you are charging yesterdays prices, and there for loosing a lot of money, I price myself ahead of the curve, where I have releaized how must BS i must invest to make anymoney so with All that in mind I can personally justafyi telling some one $349 to do the job and if they dont they owm me $49 dollars or $69 if it is late...

Remember I !ALWAYS! do the best job possiable and have respect.... But when it comes to priceand payment "F.U. Pay Me" and now I have great customers and am finally making money


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh yes you were being fair. 
I do understand your position. Up untill a year ago I would have been on this forum asking the same question scretching my head wondering if I did the right thing.

You did and you should know that when you are charging some $250 or more for that job you are not ripping them off. you finally are getting what you are worth. At $150 you are ripping your self off. F-that.


----------

